# Sticky  ADVICE - What wax for what colour?



## Jac-in-a-Box

Lots of "which wax to buy" questions just now - a few words to guide you.

*Choose a wax according to colour of paint* Light colours will not, regardless of how much prep is carried out, show a depth of finish and gloss that a dark colour will.

With that in mind, the lesser priced waxes will provide a more than satisfactory appearance on a light coloured car, a wax up to £70.00 is as much as you should spend (gulp!)...I've tried more costly waxes on light colours; up to £300.00 and I promise you, you'd not tell the difference.

I'm not "pushing" one particular brand for any financial gain, most of you will know my association with Swissvax finished last year. They might have kicked me in the nether regions but I'm not going to cut my nose off to spite my face. The stuff is genuinely the best I've used and I'll carry on using/recommending it.

So what do I recommend?
3 waxes in their range; Onyx, Saphir and Best of Show. 
There are more costly versions, Mystery £300.00 and Devine £1.2k - I've given those a go too and on a dark car you'd be hard pressed to pick out BoS from it's more costly brothers...so, on a dark car Best of Show is as good as it gets - the law of dimishing returns gets rather brutal beyond this point!

Onyx £39.00. Entry level wax and nothing "wrong" with it all, perfect for those on a budget with a light coloured car.

Saphir £68.00. Next wax up in the pecking order. As good a quality wax that you should apply to a light coloured car, spend more and you won't see where that significant extra cash went! 
Will still produce results that won't disappoint on dark cars too. Easy to use and great vfm.

Best of Show £119.00. In my eyes (and that of a recent customer who had his car treated with rival £7.2k wax) is as good as it gets. Beautiful deep and wet-look finish that won't fail to impress. A little more care is needed in application due to it's high carnauba content - but you'll soon find a technique that'll be comfortable to you.

* Preperation, preperation, preperation!* 
You can take the most costly wax and apply it to poorly prepared paint and you could end up in tears. Conversely, even the least costly wax will make the paint glow if applied to well prepared paint.

Obviously washing is essential, but so is claying - even on a new car (guide on how to at the top of this section) Once this has been done and providing the paint needs no remedial work to remove swirls etc I strongly urge you to invest in a bottle of Swissvax's Cleaner Fluid (normal strength)
250ml £19.90
470ml £34.90
Applicator £2.50

This paint cleaner/polish/wax primer is a joy to use. Simply apply with one of their towelling applicator pads and rub into the paint in straight lines with medium pressure. Allow it to sit for 10mins and buff off with a clean soft terry towel or m/f cloth.
You'll be left with a highly polished but unprotected paint surface that your chosen wax will seal and enhance.

It won't stain window rubbers or trim (on Audi's at least!) Don't cut corners with this stage, look at around 6-8 hours to treat a TT by hand. Just has easily applied by machine - soft pad slow speed.

Now it's wax time. The secret is to apply very thinly; if you can imagine buttery fingers being dragged over the clean paint, that's how the wax should look when correctly applied. 
Meguiars make great little foam applicators which are ideal for applying the wax. It can just easily be applied with your finger tips/palms of hands amd massaged into the paint...do it with a glazed look in your eyes to get your neighbours talking :wink:

Leave it for a minimum of 10 mins (can be left for hours if needed) and buff of with a clean m/f cloth. Let it sit in the sun for an hour or two if possible, give it a rub over with a clean cloth and apply a second light coat and repeat the cooking process. 
Your paint will now lasting protection for around 3 months.

Upkeep...washing with a decent wash mitt and Johnsons Baby Bath. Apply another coat of wax every couple of months if needed.
The cleaner fluid stage is only required twice a year, pre and post winter is ideal.

It's as easy as that! 
Bringing yourself to invest such sums in quality car care products might be a little different!
If you consider that little tub will provide around 30-35+ applications to a TT sized car and each coat will last around 3 months, I'll let you do the maths and compare that against what you might spend on inferior "off-the-shelf" products :wink:
There are several on here who're still going strong with their original tub supplied 4 years ago!

A few example of what the 3 waxes can produce are in here:

viewtopic.php?t=116102

There are of course other products to choose from...I've tried most of them...Victoria Concours, Race Glaze, P21S, Zymol, Dodo, Harlys etc. Some of them produce nice results, some are a pain to use, some just don't work and some don't last.
If you want something that's easy to use, produces a great finish, easy to maintain and lasts - well, you know what to do 

Dave


----------



## Toshiba

This is way over my head.

That tub i got from you dave is all gone - i must be doing something wrong :lol:


----------



## CamV6

Following on from your "what wax for what colour" thread may I ask your advice.

Over recent times, I've gone off waxes and preferred synthetic sealants because I prefer the wetness, clarity, and metallic flake 'pop' you get with these (my preference at moment is Wolfgang deep gloss sealant), whereas I found with carnuba waxes that it seemed to slightly dull over the metallic finish. (N.B. I have avus silver pearl)

This was certainly the case with the Saphir I have. Nice finish but I wasnt that impressed especially next to a synthetic finish.

On Detailing world there is currently an offer for a sample pot of BOS at £20.

Do you think its worth me trying that given my comments above and colour of car?

Many thanks. Cam


----------



## Adam RRS

CamV6 said:


> Do you think its worth me trying that given my comments above and colour of car?
> 
> Many thanks. Cam


Yes.

many thanks,

Adam


----------



## CamV6

Adam TTR said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its worth me trying that given my comments above and colour of car?
> 
> Many thanks. Cam
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> many thanks,
> 
> Adam
Click to expand...

Buy your own, TTosspot! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I decided not to bother, but if you join detailing world you can get this sample pot AND the Wet Wet Wet wax, cant you?


----------



## 77rons

what about mauritius blue? picked mine up today. it's got swirls in the paint and i'm not shy for puttin a good shift in gettin it sorted. need the swirls out, paint re-vitalised and a good protection from our 'beautiful' scottish weather. many thanks.


----------



## d1will

its got swirls in the paint! its not new is it?
because i'd have told them to have it sorted and come back the next day!
mine was spottless when i picked it up from shrewsbury audi!
happy driving!


----------



## 77rons

no, not new. 51 reg. 1 owner, 30k though so want to look after it. get it lookin really good and keep it that way. willing to spent the full weekend rubbin and waxin.


----------



## V6TT-newbie

mine is same blue, i had the same decision - is it light or a dark colur? iv only used dodo light fantastic, which is ok but not that durable. im going to try autoglym sealant extra gloss next.


----------



## Typhhon

Black, scratches, swirls etc....

Poorboys Black Hole, Serious Performance Sealant, Poorboys Nattys Blue, Serious Detailer....shiny


----------



## daverozee

I've a Black 2004 roadster and am thinking that a tub od Best in Show and Yellow Wax could be just what I need.
Where is the best place to buy..?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Bikerz

Why not say which one you would use for each TT colour. .... Starting with red please :wink:


----------



## Youridin

I just got a 2009 Ibis white TT what wax should i use ??


----------



## Gav150ttr

Youridin said:


> I just got a 2009 Ibis white TT what wax should i use ??


#

Hi

I would recommed a Dodo juice diamond white for this

See here 
http://www.gpastyling.co.uk/search/deta ... ategory=94

Hope it work


----------



## Matt_PB

So, £119 Best in Show for my Phantom Black?

... *Gulp* !

Any other options?

and is Johnsons Baby Bath best to wash ? would anyone reccomend anything else?


----------



## Aidan Weisz

My personal choice for auto color is chrome so I usually go for Alumaluster. I always get fast and wonderful results


----------



## audimad

Matt_PB said:


> So, £119 Best in Show for my Phantom Black?
> 
> ... *Gulp* !
> 
> Any other options?
> 
> and is Johnsons Baby Bath best to wash ? would anyone reccomend anything else?


Try elbow grease, it's excellent and it's free. :lol:


----------



## JJ TT

Bikerz said:


> Why not say which one you would use for each TT colour. .... Starting with red please :wink:


seen recommendation for turtle wax colour blend, with lipstick also for slight chips, whats the feeling on these for red!!.
The car is a deep red , think its amulet red, does anyone have a colour spec for 2002 roadsters for exact colour


----------



## davelincs

i have been using dodo juice wax on my cars, they make certainwaxes for different colour cars, with my last 2 cars being light colour i have been using light fantastic, just 2 thin coats 3 times a year, 
my new car is dolphin grey,so i will be trying out the blue velvet, a wax designed for dark cars,
i rate this wax very highly along with most of dodo cleaning products


----------



## dave225

ive just become a tt owner for the first time and was wanting to know which polish for my missano red tt to use and also if there were any products specific for prep: ie washing etc and leather care cheers dave225


----------



## TT Ade

dave225 said:


> ive just become a tt owner for the first time and was wanting to know which polish for my missano red tt to use and also if there were any products specific for prep: ie washing etc and leather care cheers dave225


Hi

You could give Red Moose Glaze a go, looks great on dark coloured cars and top that off with Victoria Concourse wax.


----------



## dave225

thanks tt ade i will have a look at those products


----------



## TT Ade

dave225 said:


> thanks tt ade i will have a look at those products


Couple of links: Out of stock here  http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/clearkote-red-moose-glaze/prod_118.html

Victoria wax, concours for the dark colours. This is a seriously good wax: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/cat_60.html


----------



## McWullie

Thanks for the advice but I am becoming confused what is the difference between Wax & Polish??

I have a new White tt When I got it I did the following:
Prewash, Snowfoam & left for a bit, rinsed, Washed using 2 bucket method and Lambs wool mitt, rinsed, Clayed, rinsed & Dried using towel.

I then used AG Super Resin Polish 2 coats then did two coats of AG Extra Gloss Protection.

I'm interested in trying the Dodo Juice Diamond White but when do I put the wax on?? Before or after any polish or the EGP?? Or do you chose one or the other Wax or Polish?? Bit confused about this so any help would be good!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Typhhon

Polish is an aggressive compound to remove defects generally swirls, fine scratches, bird strike marks etc.
Wax is a 'natural' non abrasive surface treatment that protects paint and can 'improve' minor defects by acting as a filler.
Sealants are typically synthetic versions of wax some say not giving the 'luster' of wax but having longer life.

Of course some products do both, less, more, mix etc....

Wash
Clay
Polish
Paint Clean
Wax/Sealant
Detail Spray to match wax or sealant

Have a longer version of this for how to clean a TT. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jax73

*Hi there, just picking up my Moro Blue V6 on Friday....what would anyone recommend for cleaning this. Polish, wax etc. Please? :? :? :?*


----------



## Typhhon

Suggest you scan www.detailingworld.co.uk there's lots of tips and how too's
Look at two bucket wash and clay
Wax is a personal choice cost v desire £5 to £1500
But its nothing without good preperation.
I'd recommend Chemical Guys www.chemicalguysuk.co.uk and dodo products for starting not expensive and well respected.
Code DW1 will get you a discount on Chemical Guys.

Shopping List?
Wheel Cleaner
Shampoo
Clay (non abrasive one)
Paint Cleaner
Wax 
Trim Treatment
Detailing Spray

and finally a microfibre wash mitt a pack of microfibre cloths from Asda/Tesco's.

Drive it now...wash it later.... :lol:


----------



## acsgp

I'm new here, and still thinking of buying a Mk 1 TT 3.2.

Have been using Swissvax over the last 3 years, and it's great.

This is the A6 on Mystery:



















and the 911 on Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock (which is also on the A6, and a step up on Mystery):


----------



## fatwallet

Can anyone recommend a good wax for my glacier white TT?


----------



## Typhhon

Collinite 476 £16 ish (a great winter wax)
Dodo Diamond White £33 ish
50/50 Connoisseur Paste Wax LTD edition £40 ish
Raceglaze Signature 55 £70 ish
Swissvax Best of Show £200 ish

Also have a look at Blacklight Hybrid Radiant Finish as an alternative to wax £20 ish and rather good!!


----------



## fatwallet

I think I'll give the dodo diamond white a try as it seems to be quite popular.
Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Typhhon

fatwallet said:


> I think I'll give the dodo diamond white a try as it seems to be quite popular.
> Thanks for the recommendations.


Order their paint cleaner as well Dodo Lime prime. Ensures a good surface prep & bond with their wax....


----------



## goneawol

Werkstat Acrylic is excellent on white.


----------



## Typhhon

Now normally I am a wax person But spent a day trying Blacklight Hybrid... quite impressed!










Used a rotary on the TT and by hand on the E36. Nothing between them on finish.
Left to dwell for 20 mins and this is a single coat.


----------



## Scrappy

I've got a TT QS, Avus Silver with Black Roof, and was wondering what the best products to use are?

I'm not going to be entering shows, and there are the usual chips marks here and there, which i'm not too worried about either. Obviosuly I want it to look good, but i'm not wanting to spend a fortune, as it'd be pretty pointless when the paint work has chips etc.

Can someone please suggest whether I should get polish/wax, and which brand, and also, whether I can just use one type for both the body and the roof, seeing as they're different colours. Will it really make all that much difference having one for the black and one for the silver?

Also any recommendations for the windscreen and windows, inside and out...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Typhhon

Money as always is the decider and many of the brands listed in this post would suit.
This time of year I'd suggest Collinite 476 as a good value durable winter wax.

Light Polishing by hand then Super Resin Polish from Autoglym 
Machine wise Menzerma is my choice but the new Meguiars stuff is rated. 
Just trying the Chemical Guys V36 and V38 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=222728
If the surface is good skip the polish and use a good paint cleaner.

Window wise I clean with dilute Isopropanol Alcohol then Meguiars NXT glass cleaner. 
Finally Chemical Guys Rain Off on the front screen which actually works!

Having said that I am highly impressed with the Blacklight Hybrid and then V7 sealant. 
Note sure it will get this Dinosaur off good old fashioned wax however....


----------



## Scrappy

Excellent, thanks a lot for the advice. It's much appreciated!  I hadn't realised just how many products and techniques were actually out there! Think I need to start doing some more research. I'm clearly about to open a can of worms and become a total Show & Shine lover aren't i?! :lol:


----------



## Typhhon

True car OCD at http://www.detailingworld.co.uk
There are some great how too's there.


----------



## New2AudiTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Lots of "which wax to buy" questions just now - a few words to guide you.
> 
> *Choose a wax according to colour of paint* Light colours will not, regardless of how much prep is carried out, show a depth of finish and gloss that a dark colour will.
> 
> With that in mind, the lesser priced waxes will provide a more than satisfactory appearance on a light coloured car, a wax up to £70.00 is as much as you should spend (gulp!)...I've tried more costly waxes on light colours; up to £300.00 and I promise you, you'd not tell the difference.
> 
> I'm not "pushing" one particular brand for any financial gain, most of you will know my association with Swissvax finished last year. They might have kicked me in the nether regions but I'm not going to cut my nose off to spite my face. The stuff is genuinely the best I've used and I'll carry on using/recommending it.
> 
> So what do I recommend?
> 3 waxes in their range; Onyx, Saphir and Best of Show.
> There are more costly versions, Mystery £300.00 and Devine £1.2k - I've given those a go too and on a dark car you'd be hard pressed to pick out BoS from it's more costly brothers...so, on a dark car Best of Show is as good as it gets - the law of dimishing returns gets rather brutal beyond this point!
> 
> Onyx £39.00. Entry level wax and nothing "wrong" with it all, perfect for those on a budget with a light coloured car.
> 
> Saphir £68.00. Next wax up in the pecking order. As good a quality wax that you should apply to a light coloured car, spend more and you won't see where that significant extra cash went!
> Will still produce results that won't disappoint on dark cars too. Easy to use and great vfm.
> 
> Best of Show £119.00. In my eyes (and that of a recent customer who had his car treated with rival £7.2k wax) is as good as it gets. Beautiful deep and wet-look finish that won't fail to impress. A little more care is needed in application due to it's high carnauba content - but you'll soon find a technique that'll be comfortable to you.
> 
> * Preperation, preperation, preperation!*
> You can take the most costly wax and apply it to poorly prepared paint and you could end up in tears. Conversely, even the least costly wax will make the paint glow if applied to well prepared paint.
> 
> Obviously washing is essential, but so is claying - even on a new car (guide on how to at the top of this section) Once this has been done and providing the paint needs no remedial work to remove swirls etc I strongly urge you to invest in a bottle of Swissvax's Cleaner Fluid (normal strength)
> 250ml £19.90
> 470ml £34.90
> Applicator £2.50
> 
> This paint cleaner/polish/wax primer is a joy to use. Simply apply with one of their towelling applicator pads and rub into the paint in straight lines with medium pressure. Allow it to sit for 10mins and buff off with a clean soft terry towel or m/f cloth.
> You'll be left with a highly polished but unprotected paint surface that your chosen wax will seal and enhance.
> 
> It won't stain window rubbers or trim (on Audi's at least!) Don't cut corners with this stage, look at around 6-8 hours to treat a TT by hand. Just has easily applied by machine - soft pad slow speed.
> 
> Now it's wax time. The secret is to apply very thinly; if you can imagine buttery fingers being dragged over the clean paint, that's how the wax should look when correctly applied.
> Meguiars make great little foam applicators which are ideal for applying the wax. It can just easily be applied with your finger tips/palms of hands amd massaged into the paint...do it with a glazed look in your eyes to get your neighbours talking :wink:
> 
> Leave it for a minimum of 10 mins (can be left for hours if needed) and buff of with a clean m/f cloth. Let it sit in the sun for an hour or two if possible, give it a rub over with a clean cloth and apply a second light coat and repeat the cooking process.
> Your paint will now lasting protection for around 3 months.
> 
> Upkeep...washing with a decent wash mitt and Johnsons Baby Bath. Apply another coat of wax every couple of months if needed.
> The cleaner fluid stage is only required twice a year, pre and post winter is ideal.
> 
> It's as easy as that!
> Bringing yourself to invest such sums in quality car care products might be a little different!
> If you consider that little tub will provide around 30-35+ applications to a TT sized car and each coat will last around 3 months, I'll let you do the maths and compare that against what you might spend on inferior "off-the-shelf" products :wink:
> There are several on here who're still going strong with their original tub supplied 4 years ago!
> 
> A few example of what the 3 waxes can produce are in here:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=116102
> 
> There are of course other products to choose from...I've tried most of them...Victoria Concours, Race Glaze, P21S, Zymol, Dodo, Harlys etc. Some of them produce nice results, some are a pain to use, some just don't work and some don't last.
> If you want something that's easy to use, produces a great finish, easy to maintain and lasts - well, you know what to do
> 
> Dave


Folks,

Where would be the best place to buy these Swisswax products from?

cheers


----------



## Typhhon

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/

They seem to have a fixed price control on their suppliers not found anyone offering it cheaper (actually never found anyone selling it cheaper) in the UK.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Typhhon said:


> http://www.swissvax.co.uk/
> 
> They seem to have a fixed price control on their suppliers *not found anyone offering it cheaper (actually never found anyone selling it cheaper) in the UK*.


Well, you couldn't have tried me then! I used to sell it VAT free...wasn't liked too much by other re-sellers, but hey-ho 

As a good alternative and certainly longer lasting take a read here: viewtopic.php?f=31&t=266734 Group buy available too.
Took me a long time (and a lot of cash) trying to find something to replace Swissvax products and the Zaino products are only a gnats whisker from being their equal, and better in some qualities too. Give it a go!

Dave


----------



## Iamthehulk86

Wow I've never heard of spending that money on wax :O eye opener!

What can I get for my avus silver? Which dodo juice?


----------



## rnwd202295x

goneawol said:


> Werkstat Acrylic is excellent on white.


+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Hi, looking for some advice. I'm not in the league of prep-ing a show car, but if I can take some steps to improve on my current cleaning pattern, I'd love to hear about it.

Typically, I get about 2 hours once a week to clean the car. I use the Auto Glym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner to wash, then dry with artificial chamois. then, once or twice a year, I may use Mer Polish.

So, what products could I use to improve on my current setup, within a limited time I can spend? It would be nice to get and maintain an improved sparkle of the Mauritius Blue Perl on the TT.

Cheers


----------



## Templar

wabbit_of_cc said:


> Hi, looking for some advice. I'm not in the league of prep-ing a show car, but if I can take some steps to improve on my current cleaning pattern, I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> Typically, I get about 2 hours once a week to clean the car. I use the Auto Glym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner to wash, then dry with artificial chamois. then, once or twice a year, I may use Mer Polish.
> 
> So, what products could I use to improve on my current setup, within a limited time I can spend? It would be nice to get and maintain an improved sparkle of the Mauritius Blue Perl on the TT.
> 
> Cheers


Get rid of your chamy first off. 
2 buckets with grit guards, lambs wool mitt and a few good quality jumbo microfibre drying towels to start with and a few hours on detailing world for some basic cleaning advice and how too's


----------



## jaffa20

Can anybody recommend a nice wax for Avus silver colour? Thanks.


----------



## jaffa20

Also, tried Megs NXT but wasn't overwhelmed with results


----------



## Templar

Check out the Auto Finesse or Dodo Juice ranges. . Not the cheapest but some nice stuff.


----------



## jaffa20

Templar said:


> Check out the Auto Finesse or Dodo Juice ranges. . Not the cheapest but some nice stuff.


Thanks Auto Finesse looks good. Haven't heard of it before.


----------



## X5TUU

A second for Dodo Juice Diamond White, get a panel pot for a fiver, it will do the whole car 4-6 times

Also Collinite ' 845 is excellent on silver as well, long lasting protection, easy on/easy off


----------



## jaffa20

X5TUU said:


> A second for Dodo Juice Diamond White, get a panel pot for a fiver, it will do the whole car 4-6 times
> 
> Also Collinite ' 845 is excellent on silver as well, long lasting protection, easy on/easy off


Great thanks. Panel pot for a fiver sounds good!


----------



## thestig666

R222 Carnauba Wax gets my vote :wink:


----------



## 71309

Turtle Wax Ice Synthetic Paste Polish is cheap, easy to apply and looks good on Audi Ice Silver. Tempted?


----------



## Templar

AM Seal by AMDetail is very effective and easy to use especially on dark and/or metallic colours.


----------



## corv

Victoria Concours Wax for solid red paint.

Optimum opti-seal for metallics and the lazy.


----------



## capnjapseye

Mer, or was that Mur? Every time for me, regardless of colour.


----------



## Templar

capnjapseye said:


> Mer, or was that Mur? Every time for me, regardless of colour.


I agree it gives a decent shine but is well out classed nowadays. It's also dusty when you remove it. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## IC_HOTT

rnwd202295x said:


> goneawol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Werkstat Acrylic is excellent on white.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Anyone got any effective pics of this on white please?


----------



## capnjapseye

Templar said:


> capnjapseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mer, or was that Mur? Every time for me, regardless of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it gives a decent shine but is well out classed nowadays. It's also dusty when you remove it. Each to their own I suppose.
Click to expand...

Interesting - suppose Mer has been around a while - to say the least!


----------



## Templar

capnjapseye said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capnjapseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mer, or was that Mur? Every time for me, regardless of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it gives a decent shine but is well out classed nowadays. It's also dusty when you remove it. Each to their own I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting - suppose Mer has been around a while - to say the least!
Click to expand...

I used to use it some time back and it is good value. If you have a dark colour you see the dust in the shuts ect when you buff off. I still use the shampoo though, the one in the blue bottle. The new one in the black bottle I've tried but not impressed, gone back to the original. 
There's so many good sealants and waxes these days which are very easy to use, why make the work any more difficult.


----------



## blz-8027

This stuff is the best polish/wax ive used ,give it a go and see what you think ,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marine-Boat-Y ... 3cc7934dfa


----------



## mwad

rnwd202295x said:


> goneawol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Werkstat Acrylic is excellent on white.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

+2 I use this on my white Golf GTi

Most impressive stuff


----------



## shakey66

Denim blue what wax plz


----------



## andrecc

whats would be a good wax for deep sea blue?


----------



## Jimbo007

I have a Daytona Grey TT I got the car at 1 year old. Immaculate paintwork no swirls. Every two months I glaze with Poorboys Blackhole, seal with EX-P sealant and then wax with Nattys blue wax. Wash every two weeks, dry then spray and buff with Poorboys QD+. Do alloys with Poorboys wheel sealant every month. The pop on the paintwork is amazing. I think Daytona Grey is terrific colour.


----------



## ttpos

dodo purple haze for dark colours I think is the best I got a 250ml jar in 2012 still 3/4 left it is very good and gives a good shine like glass 8)


----------



## ttpos

Wife as just seen it and wants to put it in her wax burner because it smells nice too , god forbid


----------



## Byne_88

8)


----------



## shaunhutchinson

3M Imperial Hand Glaze. Not wax but a brilliant polisher best for black because it leaves no swirls. My uncle who works on body repairs swears by it after trying loads of other brands. Sales blurb says: Contains no silicone/wax, and achieves a full, deep shine and high gloss on all colours - _*especially dark colours*_. Its easy application saves time, labour and money. Full deep shine. Easy to wipe off.


----------



## J3SHF

shaunhutchinson said:


> 3M Imperial Hand Glaze. Not wax but a brilliant polisher best for black because it leaves no swirls. My uncle who works on body repairs swears by it after trying loads of other brands. Sales blurb says: Contains no silicone/wax, and achieves a full, deep shine and high gloss on all colours - _*especially dark colours*_. Its easy application saves time, labour and money. Full deep shine. Easy to wipe off.


Where can I get some from  I've always used Autoglym stuff previously.

Dark colours you say, hmmmmmm


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3M Imperial Hand Glaze. Not wax but a brilliant polisher best for black because it leaves no swirls. My uncle who works on body repairs swears by it after trying loads of other brands. Sales blurb says: Contains no silicone/wax, and achieves a full, deep shine and high gloss on all colours - _*especially dark colours*_. Its easy application saves time, labour and money. Full deep shine. Easy to wipe off.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get some from  I've always used Autoglym stuff previously.
> 
> Dark colours you say, hmmmmmm
Click to expand...

Got mine on eBay.

Found it online when the paint shop my uncle frequents for jobs tried to sell it to us for £25, a £5 increase on the last bottle he bought. I think because it is a specialist item they thought they could inflate the prices.

Anyway, link below:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-IMPERIAL-H ... 4897.l4275

He told me he rates turtle wax Ice synthetic paste too but uses 3M more because it was originally designed for black cars:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TURTLE-WAX-IC ... 232b17a75d


----------



## cicco

I think it may have already been said but those people who have a black car I can strongly recommend poor boys black hole to remove light swirls and scratches. The EX-P sealent is really gd aswell goes on easy and gives a nice depth and shine, just avoid getting it on any plastic trim.


----------



## Templar

For dark metallics and white I have found synthetic sealants best, for most other colours I'd say use a quality carnauba based product works very well.
I can expand on the above suggestions if you have any particular Q's and I'll give my findings.


----------



## mwad

Templar said:


> For dark metallics and white I have found synthetic sealants best, for most other colours I'd say use a quality carnauba based product works very well.
> I can expand on the above suggestions if you have any particular Q's and I'll give my findings.


Agreed


----------



## Teresa

Hi Guys

I've been washing, waxing polishing my TT for a year now, used a number of different products from Autosmart wax to Autoglym SRP and poorboys black hole. Im looking for something to fill a few minor scratches - its an 02 plate in raven Black. The SRP is pretty good but advises only once every few months.

what would you suggest trying?

it has been mopped - not massively impressed with the results and thinking about a bit of restoration. unfortunately the guy that did the mop didn't mask tape and caught the window trim......

thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Delta4

You have already tried some highly rated filler type products and not getting the desired result so paint correction is the way forward, take it to some one that know's what they are doing, the term mop makes me cringe :lol:


----------



## Teresa

thanks for that, much appreciated. 
I have a friends husband who is an ace at restoration - perfectionist in fact but..... my TT (AKA Doris) is my daily drive so will have to pin him down a bit on dates. :lol:


----------

